# neue Maxtor und Windows ruckelt & hängt hin und wieder



## TS-JC (9. Januar 2003)

also, ich habe mir ne neue Maxtor Diamond Max 9 mit 60Gb und 7200 U/min gekauft.
Dazu gleich noch ne 512er Riegel Kingston SD.

Das ganze läuft auf einem K7VZA von ECS und Win98.

das Problem kam mit Outlook Express zuerst, der brauchte zum starten ca. 5min auf einmal.
Ok, Win neuinstalliert.

Jetzt ruckelt das ganze Win, spielen kann ich gar nicht mehr.
Hin und wieder ruckelt es so stark, dass der ganze Rechner hängt, die Maus nicht mehr zu bewegen ist.

Wodran kanns liegen?
Dem Ram? Sind 512Mb zu viel für Win98?
Oder der neuen Platte? Event. nicht richtig angeschlossen, oder im BIOS nicht konfiguriert? Kabel habe ich extra neu gekauft. Einstellungen aber keine gemacht.

Wer hat Ideen? Oder was ähnliches gehabt?


----------



## eViLaSh (10. Januar 2003)

512 sind zuviel !

win98 kann nur 256 verwalten !


----------



## TS-JC (10. Januar 2003)

hmmm....mit meiner alten Festplatte gehts jetzt aber
gibts da nicht vielleicht beb Update oder so?

ich hatte kurze Zeit 768 drin, da ging aber auch nix


----------



## eViLaSh (10. Januar 2003)

nicht das ich wüsste ....

ich empfehl dir einfach mal ein neueres windows


----------



## Rettungsdackel (11. Januar 2003)

guck mal ob du dma bei der platte eingeschaltet hast und ob er den cache der platte erkennt und nutzt


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eViLaSh _
> *512 sind zuviel !
> 
> win98 kann nur 256 verwalten ! *



Don't talk crap!

a) 512 sind die Grenze, alles drüber kann nicht mehr gecached werden, was aber nicht ins Gewicht fällt, wenn der Teil über 512 MB nicht aktiv verwendet wird.

b) Das mit der Festplatte könnte ein Fehler in der Festplattenelektronik sein, ich hatte gerade kürzlich ne menge Ärger mit einer Western Digital die mir - sehr ählich wie du es beschreibst - mein System komplett ausgebremst hat. Der Explorer hat z.B. ne Minute zum starten gebraucht, das Windows noch deutlich länger. Probier mal die Platte auszubauen (sofern es denn nicht deine Systemplatte sein sollte) und schau ob die Lags weg sind. Wenn nicht, dann wird es wohl am Arbeitsspeicher liegen, auch den kannst du ja probehalber mal extrahieren und schauen ob die Störung weiterhin auftaucht. Im Zweifelsfall solltest du ich auch nach ner neuen Version von deinem BIOS umschauen.


----------



## eViLaSh (13. Januar 2003)

Kaprolactam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Don't talk crap!
> 
> a) 512 sind die Grenze, alles drüber kann nicht mehr gecached werden, was aber nicht ins Gewicht fällt, wenn der Teil über 512 MB nicht aktiv verwendet wird.



stimmt, hab garde nochmal nachgeguckt... hab mich da wohl geirrt

aber deine aussage stimmt auch nicht ganz, wenn mehr als 512 mb installiert sind, müsstest du erst in der system.ini den vcache auf 512 beschränken, erst dann fällt zuviel nicht ins gewicht !


----------



## Alphatronix (20. Januar 2003)

Läuft denn die Platte immer DMA Modus??


----------



## TS-JC (20. Januar 2003)

das Problem ist inzwischen (fast) gelöst

es lag am Outlook und IE
http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/problems/performance.htm
da ist die Lösung

was mir aber immer noch Probleme bereitet ist der zuviele RAM

alles läuft, nur mIRC nicht
die normale EXE und die Install sagen, nicht genug RAM da

dabei hab ich in der system.ini schon auf 512000 begrenzt
und ConservativeSwapfileUsage=1

alle anderen progs laufen ohne probleme


----------



## Spacemonkey (21. Januar 2003)

Also ich hab emal gelesen, dass Windows 98 und ME Probleme machen, wenn mehr als 512 eingebaut ist, inwieweit das stimmt weiß ich nicht.


----------

